# Can visa be delayed due to TB history?



## priyav21 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,
My husband had T.B. earlier which was fully cured five years back. There are no symptoms for last 5 years. He mentioned this in his visa form and submitted a certificate from the doctor who treated me during my medicals on April 13 for visa 475 WA. But not yet received visa. Online visa status is 'medical results are refered'. Myslef and our daughter, who didn't have TB. Their status is 'medical results are finalised'.

Now its almost 45 days and still not received visa. Not sure about whom to ask for further progess. My agent says that CO can't help in this matter as I have not yet got medical clearance. Does anybody have any idea of what to do in such case? How long it normally takes to obtain medical clearance and visa for applicants who had TB in the past?


----------



## georgian98 (May 11, 2012)

Yes it can get delayed ,I going through a similar situation, my medicals were finalized on 23/02/2012, but I'm still waiting for my wife's medicals clearance, she had T.B 14 yrs ago, and still she had to take sputum test then DST test. god knows what going there.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Once traces of TB are found (TB scars last for life) CO has to pass your file to Migration Health Panel. Australia is one of only 3 countries on the planet who are TB free and this point can't be speeded up, bypassed or anything like that. CO has no control over this point. 

If anything you should be happy, delay means they are not testing this as high risk case


----------



## priyav21 (Apr 2, 2012)

Many thanks georgian98 for sharing information! Did they ask your wife to undergo Sputum and DST tests immediately or after some weeks? My husband's medicals were done on 14th Apr but so far he hasn't been asked to go thru any additional tests.

Thanks a lot Boboa for providing informative reply!


----------



## georgian98 (May 11, 2012)

sorry for the delay.

No sputum culture test result take at least 54 days, so after waiting for 54 days , if result come positive, as in my case, DST test is compulsory. DST test result will take another 20 days, and then patient have to undergo treatment for 6 months (based upon DST test finding)...


----------



## lani_g85 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

I just want to ask how long does it take for Global Health in Australia to release medical clearance for applicants with history of tuberculosis? I was diagnosed with TB in 2011 based on my chest xray and underwent 6 month multi-drug treatment. I had my medical examination last March 26 and based on my latest chest x-ray, both of my lungs are clear. I have also submitted my certification of treatment completion. Until now, I still don't have my visa. 

Is there anyone here who has the same situation as mine? Your insights will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

lani_g85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want to ask how long does it take for Global Health in Australia to release medical clearance for applicants with history of tuberculosis? I was diagnosed with TB in 2011 based on my chest xray and underwent 6 month multi-drug treatment. I had my medical examination last March 26 and based on my latest chest x-ray, both of my lungs are clear. I have also submitted my certification of treatment completion. Until now, I still don't have my visa.
> 
> Is there anyone here who has the same situation as mine? Your insights will be greatly appreciated.


I can't speak to TB specifically, but right now Global Health has quite a backlog. They are taking four months on average to clear medicals sent to them.


----------



## lani_g85 (Apr 29, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't speak to TB specifically, but right now Global Health has quite a backlog. They are taking four months on average to clear medicals sent to them.


Hi,

I just want to ask if there is any way we can request Global Health to prioritize the assessment of my medical results? I will be undergoing my bridging program on May 13. I have barely 2 weeks left and if it is indeed 4 months backlogged, I will definitely not be able to attend the entire duration of the course.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You'd need to contact DIAC (or your migration agent if you have one). You can't contact Global Health directly - only your Case Officer can contact them on your behalf.


----------



## georgian98 (May 11, 2012)

I'm back again after a long time, 
*Update:* My wife is now T.B free X Rays are all clear, 3 consecutive Sputum reports -ve
Its been 2 Months that Panel Doc compiled all the Medicals and sent (by E-mail) to 
Health Operation.
Result: No response from them.
Panel Doc says there is some upgradation in system where he uploads the medicals and now he is not able to upload/update my wife's Medical. So he had to sent the medical by E-mail
Q1.) Whom to contact to escalate? 
Q2.) Do I need to re appear for Medical Tests. Its been more than 1 Year I had my medicals finalized .


----------



## lani_g85 (Apr 29, 2013)

georgian98 said:


> I'm back again after a long time,
> *Update:* My wife is now T.B free X Rays are all clear, 3 consecutive Sputum reports -ve
> Its been 2 Months that Panel Doc compiled all the Medicals and sent (by E-mail) to
> Health Operation.
> ...


Hi there,

I just want to ask if your wife's chest x ray results revealed scars?


----------



## smily19 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello ,
I have applied for Australian student visa and had my medicals on 12-06-2013. My husband has also applied with me as secondary applicant. But during his medicals doctors found a scar on his lung. We have provided complete treatment history and previous x-rays. Doctors are saying that TB is cured. They will forward all the details to health panel in Australia. Plz tell if some has same experience. And how it affects visa outcome of my and my husband


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Smily,

I nitice this question has been posted on 4 different threads. Hopefully you read this thread and have realised that cured TB will still mean a delay of 3-4 months as the medical needs to be reviewed and processed by the Global Health Board.

It shouldnt mean its rejected based on the TB but you are up for the 3-4 months delay.


----------



## Vikram Jeet (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I had TB 12 yrs back.
Now i have completed second culture test which is again negative and submitted the report on 25th Nov 13. And again waiting for the decision. 
Anyone can inform me how long it will take for the health undertaking form or VISA finalization.

My wife and daughter medical was finalized on 12-09-2012. But mine still was not and in referred state 

VJ


----------

